# Humidifier



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the $50 worth of Shark bite plumbing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL yeah, if I needed more then only 3 fittings I would have considered caughing up the cash for the crimper and do it right. But the sharkbites are gold plated, so they make the water go faster! (kinda like Monster cables)


----------

